# Machinist Workshop Magazine



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2012)

st got the new copy even before it hit the newsstand  (made them dig it out of the box) & it has a couple really good projects in it. 
1. A homemade expandable collet
2. a really cool engraver/copier/tracer that could easily be adapted for use with your plasma cutter

Those 2 projects alone are worth the cost of the magazine.


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 31, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> *got the new copy even before it hit the newsstand (made them dig it out of the box*)




Cheat! It must be nice to know someone! Especially someone who you can get to do their job before the last minute.

Benny


----------

